# Ayuda con compiz

## farias

Buenas noches,

Soy yo nuevamente jeje, ya tengo mi gentoo corriendo a la perfeccion, ubuntu ahora parece tan lento e inestable al lado de Gentoo, jeje.

Estoy intentando correr compiz, pero tengo varios problemas:

El primero es que no corre emerald, todas las ventanas pierden bordes

El segundo aparece que no puede cargar el modulo si la ejecucion si sin debug

con debug dice que no puede encontrar unas librerias (archivos .so) en ~/.compiz

Las soluciones que intente fue un downgrade de la libreria libcompizconfig-0.8.4r1 a /libcompizconfig-0.8.4

No funciono, y tampoco existe ~/.compiz.

Sera que estoy cargando modulos u opciones en xorg.conf que causan algun malfuncionamiento?

# Xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"    

EndSection                                   

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"  

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"   

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                

Section "Module"

    Load  "glx" 

    Load "dri"  

EndSection      

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection                         

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"                   

    Driver         "mouse"                    

    Option         "Protocol"                 

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"     

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"       

EndSection                                    

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"      

EndSection                    

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown" 

    ModelName      "Unknown" 

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"      

EndSection                     

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia" 

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option      "DRI"                    "True" 

    Option        "AddARGBVisuals"    "True"    

    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True" 

    Option        "NoLogo"    "True"            

        Option "RenderAccel" "True"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

Section "dri"

       Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## ekz

¿Tienes instalado x11-wm/compiz-fusion con la use emerald? 

Una vez que cumplas con eso, desenmascara e instala x11-apps/fusion-icon 

Luego agrega este último a los programas que se ejecutan al inicio de la sesión en tu entorno de escritorio. 

Mientras este programita se esté ejecutando, podrás alternar entre tus distintos gestores de ventanas (metacity, compiz, etcétera) sin utilizar ningún comando, junto con esto se seleccionará el decorador de ventanas (barra de título) correspondiente (emerald para compiz, etcétera). 

¡Saludos!

----------

## farias

Intentando con fusion se pierden los bordes igual, veo un icono sin imagen (con x roja) para cambiar el manejador administrador de ventanas y decorador de ventanas, pero ninguno funciona es mas, da igual con kd4 que con emerald, y en administrador, kwin causa un fallo

# fusion-icon

 * Detected Session: kde

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * NVIDIA on Xorg detected, exporting: __GL_YIELD=NOTHING

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * Starting Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp

----------

